# Polished engine bay,what products?



## aimyv6 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi 

I've just recently had a few things polished in my engine bay,all the products my friends ever used leaves fine scratches.can some one point me in the right direction as to what I need to buy to keep it looking really shiny and to avoid any scratches

Thanks


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

This will get you there fella :thumb:

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/blackfire-all-metal-sealant.html


----------



## aimyv6 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for the reply,how easy is it to use? Do you recommend just using it on its own or do I need some kind of wax to polish it on top? In the past it always seems like what ever wax I use it always leaves fine scratches,is this unavoidable?


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

aimyv6 said:


> Thanks for the reply,how easy is it to use? Do you recommend just using it on its own or do I need some kind of wax to polish it on top? In the past it always seems like what ever wax I use it always leaves fine scratches,is this unavoidable?


How easily is it to apply / remove ? its idiot proof, it has to be for me to use it.
Make sure what your sealing is clean and grease free, a spray of IPA and a couple of old/clean sacrificial microfibres and your away.

Spray / wipe IPA and remove with clean micro fibre.
Apply BFMS with a MF applicator or old MF leave for 30 minutes or so. you can leave over night if you wish without any problem.

Buff off and jobs a good un. If you want to be belt and braces and you know its OCD two coats 8 hours apart and your home and dry !!

No, you shouldnt be left with any scratches what so ever. What ever you have after IPA is exactly what you will have at the end of the summer when you want to do your pre winter detail.

HTH :thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Britemax twins :thumb:

I'd not use anything else on this bay!


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Is that a zircotec coated manifold?


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Yup :thumb:


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Ti22 said:


> Yup :thumb:


Hows that working for you? Been pondering it for my manta as the inlet is right above the exhaust manifold.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

How did you fit it without getting it grubby !


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

It's not mine! A customers car.

It stays that colour as it burns off anything that gets on it..


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

Ti22 said:


> Britemax twins :thumb:
> 
> I'd not use anything else on this bay!


every time.


----------



## Zonta (Jun 6, 2012)

Britemax twins for me also:thumb: love the evo engine


----------



## aimyv6 (Jul 17, 2011)

Just bought some britemax twins,do you need to use them both? There's no marks etc on my engine bay as ive just got it back from the polishers


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Britemax twins for me as well :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

aimyv6 said:


> Just bought some britemax twins,do you need to use them both? There's no marks etc on my engine bay as ive just got it back from the polishers


Explains the products here mate...

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/cgi-bi...oz_Kit_9.html#a1_21BX_2dTWINS#a1_21BX_2dTWINS


----------



## aimyv6 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks  I presume I don't need to use the final cut? I just use the polish only as my wheels are like new?


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

Ti22 said:


> Britemax twins :thumb:
> 
> I'd not use anything else on this bay!


Engine porn!:argie:

I need some of this Britemax now.


----------



## aimyv6 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendations people I'm really pleased with the results from britemax twins!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

I know its off subject, but is it just me that is loving that manifold :argie:


----------

